# Colchester, CT--1 year old Sable female (FREE)



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow. Gorgeous! I'm not too far if a rescue can take her. I will go get her and help transport. 




















> Quote: Free
> posted: June 16, 2008, 04:04 PM
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Where is Colchester?
She is beautiful!!!


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

It's in Eastern CT, about 30 minutes or so from Hartford.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

I will give the owner a call to see if she still needs help. She is not too far from me.

Tina


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Bumping for the pretty little sable.


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

I called and spoke to the owner Pam who said that she is moving to a condo in NJ and doesn't think it would be fair to take her. She told me that the dog just turned one year on Monday and is great with her ten year old child but has a really high prey drive and couldn't be with cats. 

I can't take her since I have cats but she is still available. 

She also said that her phone has been ringing off the hook - probably since she is "free" and I don't believe that she is spayed


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What about a breeder? Won't take her back?


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Can you recommend that she call GSRNE? If she leaves a message on the hotline someone can get back to her with some ideas and help.


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

I have called her twice now, left voice messages as well as e-mail addresses and have not received any responses. Maybe she gave her away already??

Tina


----------

